# WNT Earthtones X GYPT Sylvester



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

There are 7 total in this litter, 5 does and 2 bucks, I really should cull down one or two more but they are all so cute and they seem to be fat and developing nicely. I originally thought that I had more splashed but when their fur started coming in I believe they are tri-colors and only one splashed. Yeah! I was just scrapping the idea of trying to have a splashed line and instead creating a tricolor line from the advice from Jack and what-do-you-know! I have one male tricolor that isn't the greatest but should have decent type and one tricolor doe which I'm in love with! Here they all are!

Top to bottom...Pied chocolate doe, tricolor buck, splashed doe, tricolor doe

























One black self buck, black self doe and chocolate doe.









My favorite little keeper...she happens to be an adventure mouse too, lol. (sorry about the poor lighting)


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

NAW...such beautiful darlings :love1


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

That last doe is gorgeous! I absolutely love her big ear splotch.


----------



## Somergal (Sep 25, 2010)

Wow! They are so cute! I'd really love to see those tris once they have acquired their full furiness. Keep us posted?


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Are you sure that doe with the two blacks is chocolate? She looks like a light mock chocolate.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

nuedaimice said:


> Are you sure that doe with the two blacks is chocolate? She looks like a light mock chocolate.


You could be right, the mom was really hard to tell what she was because she's splashed, she was either cinnamon or chocolate, and I know the dad at least carried chocolate from past breedings. I'll post more photos of her in a few days and maybe you can tell me what you think. I haven't had chocolate bubs before (which is the only reason she's still here) so I don't have anything to base my judgment on.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

That pied chocolate doe is definitely chocolate... but the other is so much lighter, I would lean towards mock chocolate or light mock chocolate (and since there are splashed/tri color in the litter, she could be the one that didn't get the splashed gene with her c-dilutes). What do you think?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The line between splashed and tricolor, as far as the standards state, are pretty cut and dried. You have some lovely looking babies there and I hope you, like me, enjoy the diversity as the lines are crossed in one mousie and another. I really think there is a need for at least one more standard for these amazing meeces, and that would be for those that cross the lines between tricolor and splashed by have both splashing and white markings. I've taken to calling mine that are like that painted...like that gorgeous little one in the last two pics. That is going to be a very pretty mousie: Me likey-likey!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I just got back from being out of town but I will have updated photos tomorrow. They are all so amazing right now!


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Awe, chubby grandbabies! Beth, our current litters match!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Updated photos today 

Tricolor buck and doe

























Black doe and Chocolate/Mock Chocolate/Cinnamon doe (can you tell?)

















The Rexies...Black Splashed Doe, Chocolate Pied Doe, Black Self Buck

















Individual Shots of the Rex because they are SO pretty right now.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I absolutely love that black rexie. I know the non-black tail and toes is considered a defect, but it's so very precious on him!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I agree, the black tail tip was a disappointment but I'm hoping it just means that he's carrying piebald that can be bred out. His color is very dark and his ears or really dark too. I think that is why the white tip and toes show so well and stand out.


----------

